# Complete SPL Build



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Get that sealed off and you should be getting a lot better numbers man, not bad so far.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Get that sealed off and you should be getting a lot better numbers man, not bad so far.


The first 3 picture arent sealed, the others are.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah my bad on mobile, I hope it all goes well for you then.


----------

